# Serger troubles...Elna 925



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

:help:Hi,

I am very frustrated at the moment. Sergers do tend to do that to me. About 4 years ago, I inherited the Elna 925 from my mom. She loved, loved, loved this machine. About 2 years ago, I went and took lessons on this machine. I haven't been able to make a single thing yet using this machine. After I started a project the knives quit cutting. I just got the machine back from the dealer for maintenance and cleaning--$70! They of course could get this thing to work. I just spent two weeks--admittedly off and on--trying to thread this easy to thread machine. Now the tensions are off. Nothing I do as an adjustment makes any difference.

Because my mom blessed me with so many machines (2 sergers, 2 sewing machines, 2 knitting machines, and a linker) I am thinking of selling this one off. Is there some trick to this machine that I just don't know? UGH, I have really been trying to be patient with it, but nothing is working. I have the other older serger that is harder to thread but works beautifully every time. 

Does any one have any advice for me?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

You must thread sergers in the correct order for the threading to work. Ususally the order of 3412 works on most machines but check your book to be positive.

Always thread the machine with the presser foot up. This releases the tensioners on newer machines( this can be the cause of your tension woes).

Make sure your thread stand is fully extended before sewing.

For regular serging set all of the tensions at 4 for the first pass. Make sure both of the needles are the same size and you are using good serger cone thread (not sm spools of coats and clark) or high quality cross wound threads.


----------

